# Squats in neighboring states.



## Earthbound Angel (Jan 12, 2014)

In IL currently. Looking for a squat either north or south of IL. Iowa, Indiana, missouri, kentucky. north only option is Wisconsin, but I am not ruling that out despite the weather if I can find a squat. Anyone know of any?


----------

